# una delle mie amiche piú care



## simplychiara

Melisa è una delle mie amiche piú care

Melisa es una de mis amigas más queridas. Va bene?


----------



## chlapec

Va bene, ma credo fosse meglio: "Melisa es una de las amigas que más quiero".


----------



## 0scar

simplychiara said:


> Melisa es una de mis amigas más queridas. Va bene?


 
È inappuntabile **


----------



## flljob

Pues yo lo usaría antepuesto:
Melisa es una de mis más queridad amigas.


----------



## 0scar

Se puede dar vuelta y hasta usar sinónimos pero la frase original es_ irreprochable_.


----------



## flljob

0scar said:


> Se puede dar vuelta y hasta usar sinónimos pero la frase original es_ irreprochable_.


 
Habría que ver si en italiano el adjetivo es un epíteto. Yo creo que lo es. Si esto es así, lo más conveniente en español es anteponer el adjetivo.


----------



## 0scar

Realmente hay que darse mucha maña para complicar lo muy simple,  reconozco que tiene su mérito.


----------



## flljob

¿De veras es complicado?

Saludos


----------



## simplychiara

flljob said:


> ¿De veras es complicado?
> 
> Saludos


 
Sicuramente non lo è, per chi sa parlare lo spagnolo. Io non posso affermare di saperlo fare bene e per questo preferisco fare una domanda in piú che una in meno. Comunque ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto!


----------



## flljob

Me refería al comentario previo. Obviamente, para ti debe de ser difícil entender la diferencia entre _queridas amigas_ y _amigas queridas_. Creo que no son complicaciones gratuitas, y creo que es importante que sepas diferenciarlas.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Solo falta afirmar que   "mie amiche piú care" y "mie piú care amiche"  son cosas distintas y  la diferencia solo la puede entender algún italiano iniciado.


----------



## infinite sadness

A me in italiano paiono la stessa cosa. Credo che anche in spagnolo sia la stessa cosa.


----------



## flljob

infinite sadness said:


> A me in italiano paiono la stessa cosa. Credo che anche in spagnolo sia la stessa cosa.


 
Si en italiano son lo mismo, yo preferiría en español usar el adjetivo como un epíteto, es decir, antepuesto.

Saludos

Y preguntémosles a los anglohablantes si entienden la diferencia entre usar un adjetivo antepuesto y uno pospuesto al sustantivo.

Nuevamente, saludos


----------

